# Advice On New Build Hardware



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys. I've been on the same Thinkcentre 8187 for quite a while now and it's served me well for the most part. Been upgraded many times. I typically game on my PS3 but lately I've grown pretty jealous of constantly seeing all the great deals my roommate gets on steam for some of the exact same games I'm playing. Cheaper, and seem to run smoother. And more games available. So I think I'm ready to get a step out of the 90s (with my thinkcentre) and get a rig together that can handle some 2014 gaming. 

I was going to purchase a cheap 300$ or so tower from say walmart or somewhere and figured I'd upgrade as I went (that's what we did for my roomy) but figured I could recycle most of my currently rig and be more economical with a mobo/cpu combo, video card, new ram, and probably even get a better rig in the process than something pre constructed. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Budget: I'd like to try to stay below 300$
Brands: I'm not savvy on any specifically special brands or anything. I trust what people here recommend to be quality products and so far I haven't been steered wrong 
Multitasking: In a nutshell I'll be doing everything I do now plus gaming. dvd and movie playback, music, browsing, etc. Just the regular stuff. 
Gaming: Yes, I want to be able to run all the new fun uber stuff. I'd like to be able to see new games and have the option to buy and play them w/o worrying about if my rig can handle them.
Calculations: huh?
Overclocking: No idea. I really don't know much of anything about this process. 
Storage: I'd prefer a lot. I currently get by with my 2x 160gb (however I am constantly managing and deleting). Storage will be games, video files, and music files primarily. 
Operating System: I currently use W7 ultimate edition and like that. I'm open minded but not interested in learning anything new like linux. 
Accessories: Have that all covered.
Recycled Components: Anything I can. 
Monitor: Already have a nice 22" widescreen lcd acer I'll use.
Stores: Newegg
Location: U.S. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

As far as what I can recycle here's a general idea of what I currently have. 

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE

Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

a standard dvd rw driver. I'm not sure how to provide details on this. Seems to serve it's purpose fine... Not sure if it's something that would have "older connectors" that wouldn't work with new mobo. 

2x 160gb hdd. I'm pretty sure I had a bit of trouble when I first got both running because one's sata and ones ide. They are both working and installed fine now but am I able to use both of those with newer connectors? Would it just be simpler to buy a new one? I'm vaguely aware prices have gone down and storage gone up over the years since last time I bought a hdd.

Pretty positive my older style ram wouldn't be an option so no point in mentioning that. 

Also I'm sure I might need other items to get everything properly hooked up and all that I'm not aware of so while recommending items please include anything I might need (connectors adapters etc).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Budget: $300 is tight for a gaming PC. Granted it may be done, but some compromises may be necessary. 
Case, Power supply: Should be good to go.
Drives: Few (if any) motherboards have IDE connectors (wide, flat ones). SATA is used pretty well across the board. It is possible to use a PCI - IDE expansion card but they cost nearly as much as new drive. (SATA DVDRW is ~$20, 500GB SATA HD for ~$50))
Memory: You won't be reusing your DDR. New DDR3 will be required.
Graphics: I would tend to try to work with integrated graphics such as an AMD APU based system, with the intention of adding a discrete card at a later date.

Note, you will most likely also require a new copy of your operating system, so include that in your budget.

The only extra cables which should be necessary are the drive (SATA) data cables. Motherboard (if purchased new) will come with two of those.

The following comes to about US$225 at Newegg. You will still need drives and operating system. 
AMD A8-5600K ($100)
GIGABYTE GA-F2A85XM-HD3 ($77)
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ (2 x 2GB DDR3-1600) ($48)

With all that said and only $300 to work with, I'ld probably look at the local used market (for single components or even a complete system). With a bit of research on your (and/or a techie type friend's) part last generation equipment can be found for not much coin.

If you go this route, remember that computer parts lose their value very quickly. Disregard completely what the seller states the item cost new; instead, do some research and find the current price of comparable items and pay no more than half of that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We have some great builds for great price points here as well:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys. 

Say I do find something with integrated graphics that can work for the time being. Plan an upgrade for a graphics card in the future. I am trying to stay under 300$, but the way I see it I might as well save myself some time in the future and just get the card now. Say I can bump my funds to 400$ MAYBE even 450$ would that make this situation easier to do? 

77$ Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85XM-HD3 FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

100$ AMD A8-5600K Trinity 3.6GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU - Newegg.com

48$ G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - Newegg.com

225$ 

I have the same W7 disc I've always had that I can use for OS so that's not a factor here. However I'm looking at newegg and see motherboard/cpu combos that seem to be rated good. Some around 100-120$. 177$ buying them separate above, so what would be the disadvantage to saving the 57-77$ and getting one of the combo ones to free up extra room for a graphics card? Also I'm a little foggy on what exactly that cpu is. Is it a graphics card and cpu in one?... 

Once I get more a more solid idea of the main purchases I can see if I can fit room in for this: ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com and this: Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

Technically if I can't find the means to get the hdd in the initiate purchase I can simply use the SATA 160gb I have in there now I just wouldn't have a lot of storage. 

Option A. gives me a total of 225$ and realistically I could spend another 100-150$ on a graphics card if that's doable. Not ideal since I didn't want to spend THAT much but it's doable. 

Alternatively if I could find one of those motherboard/cpu combos that would work for 120$ I could essentially add about 50-60$ to a graphics card purchase. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo/CPU/RAM combo you list should be fine as is the Asus DVDRW.
Many of the newer CPU's, like the one you link to one, have Graphics integrated into the CPU chip as opposed to having a Graphics Chip on the Mobo.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I've looked into everything a bit more. I'm thinking I will spend the extra to get a decent graphics card in the initial purchase. The CPU listed is "+GPU." Does that make it more expensive? If I will purchase a separate graphics card is there a same quality CPU that I could get without +GPU that might be a lil' less cash since I wouldn't need to get graphics from the cpu with a graphic card? 

77$ Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85XM-HD3 FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS *Don't think I need anything clarified here. This seems to be a solid mobo to go with.*

100$ AMD A8-5600K Trinity 3.6GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU - Newegg.com *My only question on this is the one I posted above. If I can find one with the same cpu quality for less price if I find one that doesn't include +gpu.*

48$ G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - Newegg.com *Seems like quality RAM so no questions here. *

20$ ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com *No questions here either.*

150$ Newegg.com - ASUS GTX650TI-OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card *I'm relatively familiar with graphics cards. Is this a decent choice? Any better recommendations? Maybe something of equal quality for cheaper, etc.*


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Increasing your budget to include a discrete card now, I'ld go with an FX proc on a 970 chipset board.

AMD FX-4130 Really good buy on this right now. $80 using the promo code.
GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P/DS3P The extra 10 bucks for the D3P buys you two more USB 2.0 ports and six audio ports.

PS: The 650Ti is probably the best card at that price point. also look at the HD 7790, or for a few dollars more (or the same price if you're lucky), look at the 650Ti Boost.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

That motherboard and CPU are the same price as the ones previously linked so what are the advantages here with these new ones compared to the previously linked ones?

Nice promo code but unfortunately this purchase will be towards the end of January.

Opinion on that graphics card selection?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Other than the integrated graphics:
Boards are comparable, but AM3+ gives you a longer upgrade path. FX is a stronger processor


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay so here's what I have. At 398$ it's only 98$ more than my 300$ budget and I believe it's covers everything. HDD upgrade would be a future purchase. Figured I could use my external 160gb usb hdd for media like videos and music until then to keep os hdd free unless my playback for those files might be effected coming from the external? This would be the entire hardware list for the rig, red being the purchase items and the rest being recycled. See any issues with this? Will the CPU come with the thermal paste I need for installing it? Any additional connectors I might need to add to order list? If not that's the plan in a few weeks. 

cpu 100$ - AMD FX-4130 Zambezi 3.8GHz Socket AM3+ Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4130FRGUBOX - Newegg.com

mobo 80$ - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3P AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

ram 48$ - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - Newegg.com

disc drive 20$ - ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

graphics card 150$ - Newegg.com - ASUS GTX650TI-OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card

monitor 0$ - 22" acer lcd already owned

hdd 0$ - 160gb sata hdd already owned

psu 0$ - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE already owned

case 0$ - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case already owned


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It all looks good to me!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same here, looks good.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright then. I'll let you guys know how everything goes in an update on this thread when I make the order and get everything put together. Should be end of January. Thanks for the help. Now I'm excited to get this PC together. Figure I can recycle the older stuff into a cheap case and use it for a media PC next to a TV or something.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Two quick questions. 

BYTECC U2CR-318/Hub Card Reader - Newegg.com
I'm planning on adding 10$ to the purchase list for a media card reader. The plug looks similar (if not identical) to the one on the 2x front usb ports on the case. I see three usb ports on the mobo when looking it over on newegg so I'm verifying I can use 2/3 of those ports on the mobo for each of those connectors and won't need any adapters for that? 

Second questions pertains fans and the cpu. My case comes with two fans and I have 3 additional led fans for the 3 additional case expansions. I currently have the 2 case fans running and 1 additional fan in the front below the disc drive bays. I'd like to take advantage of all five and need to know if I'm going to need additional molex connectors. This cpu doesn't have any pictures so I can't see if it requires the CPU FAN port or if I can use that for additional system fans? Wasn't sure if all CPU occupied the CPU FAN port. If that's the case I see 2 additional SYS FAN ports on the mobo so I might need one or two additional molex I think?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Too many fans can be as bad or worse than too few. One 120mm in front & rear is usually fine. If the intended use is for a HTPC, I would want it as quiet as possible.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*



shewillnotdie said:


> Two quick questions.
> 
> BYTECC U2CR-318/Hub Card Reader - Newegg.com
> I'm planning on adding 10$ to the purchase list for a media card reader. The plug looks similar (if not identical) to the one on the 2x front usb ports on the case. I see three usb ports on the mobo when looking it over on newegg so I'm verifying I can use 2/3 of those ports on the mobo for each of those connectors and won't need any adapters for that?


 The card reader will take up a USB hub.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*



Tyree said:


> Too many fans can be as bad or worse than too few. One 120mm in front & rear is usually fine. If the intended use is for a HTPC, I would want it as quiet as possible.


Hm. So my question then would be why are there so many extra slots in this case for available fans if it can essentially hinder your rig and not benefit it by using them all?



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The card reader will take up a USB hub.


Is that a universal plug? In other words is the one on the reader the same as the one that my case front usbs have? If so I see three on the mobo so np. I just don't want to get this order and get the "oh great now I need to wait for a 5$ adapter" scenario. It's happened before. It sucks...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*



shewillnotdie said:


> Hm. So my question then would be why are there so many extra slots in this case for available fans if it can essentially hinder your rig and not benefit it by using them all?


I can't answer that with any certainty. I suppose the same reason Mobo manufacturer's add more GPU & RAM slots that have no useful purpose?
Just because they're available doesn't mean they are required to be used. :smile:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*



Tyree said:


> I can't answer that with any certainty. I suppose the same reason Mobo manufacturer's add more GPU & RAM slots that have no useful purpose?
> Just because they're available doesn't mean they are required to be used. :smile:


I guess that's probably one way to look at it. Honestly what's killing me the most with not filling all the 120mm slots is the fact that I bought all red led fans and wanted it to look rad.  With just the one in the front it looks sorta meh'. It would look rad with the whole front (both fan slots filled) lit up and the side protruding red too. If I was just going to have the one in the front I wouldn't have bought the ones w/ leds. :/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

LED lighting and fans are OK for awhile but it gets old quick. And, how many people actually see your PC?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Just me, lol. But I dig it. I like aesthetics. The big order will be coming soon enough. Just waiting on taxes.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

I'll be making this purchase in the next few days when my return gets in and just my luck that video card seems to be completely sold out now... I checked a few other places like ebay and all sellers with that item appear to be sold out too...

How annoying. Anyone have any recommendations for a a substitute for this one that's sold out? Newegg.com - ASUS GTX650TI-OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card

EDIT: Maybe this guy? Newegg.com - ASUS GTX650-E-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card I really don't know what I'm looking for in a video card with all the updates since the last time I bought one. I just saw that under "similar items." I see the sold out one had two DVI. Does that mean it was designed for dual screening because that is something I'd like to have the option to consider in the future. That and I liked the hdmi port.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

I expect Newegg will be restocking the GTX650TI-OC-2GD5 within days. 

A couple other choices:

Comparable to the GTX 650, not as strong as the GTX650Ti
Newegg.com - ASUS HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5 Radeon HD 7790 1GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

A bit stronger than the 650Ti and comes with two games. Also currently out of stock but should be restocked within days.
Newegg.com - ASUS R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5 Radeon R7 260X 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Oh do they usually restock them that frequently? I've never run into the out of stock issue with them before so I assumed it wouldn't be available for a while. If that second one you put is stronger than the original one I was going to get though, and for the same price, I'll just snag that one as long as it comes in stock in the next few days. 

Any idea what the two games are? Worse case scenario they're still out of stock when I'm ready to order this coming week are there any cards that are in stock and are maybe an equal to the two 650Ti's? 

In your experience do they typically just come back in stock within a day or two once they hit that "out of stock" status?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Availability, and prices will often change daily, sometimes hourly. No way to predict when any of the cards will become available. The R7 is one of the latest releases so I would expect new stock any time. The 650Ti is previous generation but Nvidia has yet to release a 700 series card to replace it, so same thing goes for that.

The games included with the 260X are chosen from AMD’s Never Settle Forever Silver tier. You may choose your games immediately or save your coupon for later releases.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Oh that's rad you get to pick your own game! If it wasn't for the fact that FFXIV charged you a (too large IMO) amount per month I'd be all about playing that!

So to recap in order here is how I should be breaking this down for quality and which one to get. 

1st choice - Newegg.com - ASUS R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5 Radeon R7 260X 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

2nd choice - Newegg.com - ASUS GTX650TI-OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card

3rd choice - Newegg.com - ASUS HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5 Radeon HD 7790 1GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

and hopefully opt 1 or 2 will become available again in the week coming up. I really don't want to downsize quality to the 1gb one for a mere 20$. Is this one on amazon the exact same card as the r7 we're talking about here that isn't available on newegg? http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FW4LF4Y/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1391811779&sr=8-1&keywords=ASUS+R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5&condition=new It's hard to tell because I put in r7 and get like 6 different choices. If that's it though it looks available to ship. I don't HAVE TO order it all from newegg.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Same card, however I'm not certain Amazon is still supporting the promotion. On their site, it looks like Amazon only supported it up until Dec 31.

Same card from the US arm of a Canadian etailer I use.
ASUS Radeon R7 260X OC 1188MHZ 2GB 7.0GHZ GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Video Card


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Oh nice and it appears to be in U.S. warehouses. So this is definitely available on that site and amazon so I'll get that card. I didn't notice the promo not on amazon. Good call on that. It wouldn't have been a deal breaker for me since the free games aren't a must, but still I'd like to take advantage. 

At first look at this thing I thought it had two hdmi but now I see one is a "native port." Never seen one of those. One device(s) is that port for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Google is your friend.
Display Port
DisplayPort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HDMI vs. DisplayPort: Which display interface reigns supreme? | PCWorld


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Interesting read. Seems like a less popular HDMI cable for the most part. I personally have never seen it on any devices. Since I'll be using DVI for my setup doesn't seem like it's anything that will benefit me initially. Maybe in the future it will. 

I was just reading up on overclocking cpu. Think this setup would benefit from such a thing? Just looking at the motherboard specs I don't see anything about the multiplier being locked/unlocked however I do see articles on google of people OC this particular CPU and separate articles about OC with people using said mobo. What are your thoughts on overclocking here? Maybe it won't even be necessary but if all it does is bump up the cpu speed a bit to provide better performance I don't see why not.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

DP is commonly used in multimonitor workstation setups and many of those display walls you see in banks and show rooms probably use it. Not used so much it seems in home PCs


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Placing order today. =) Everything on the original list and some extra standoffs just in case. Hopefully I didn't forget anything!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Standoffs come with the case. :smile:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Yeah I know however I already own this case and have my old motherboard in there. Not being sure if all motherboards have the same amount of holes and where I put the leftover standoffs I wasn't about to be stuck in the situation where I don't have enough standoffs to do the very first step of mounting the motherboard and have no where in town to get them! 

I've been in that scenario before where you can't continue without something simple. I'm sure you know what I mean. Sucks, lol. So I payed an extra 5$ for some standoffs! I ended up getting the graphics card from amazon w/o the game perk because that Canadian website said orders typically ship out without 5-6 business days to allow warehouse stock movement or whatever and I'm not about to wait a week just to have it shipped.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*



shewillnotdie said:


> Yeah I know however I already own this case and have my old motherboard in there. Not being sure if all motherboards have the same amount of holes and where I put the leftover standoffs I wasn't about to be stuck in the situation where I don't have enough standoffs to do the very first step of mounting the motherboard and have no where in town to get them!


Completely understandable.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*



Tyree said:


> Completely understandable.


I've let the anticipation of this build get me far too excited to be slowed down by a standoff screw. Heh'. 

No input on OC the CPU? I was researching some more and did read somewhere on here that it's not really recommended around here but wasn't sure if that meant it was like a forbidden topic as well. 

From what I've been researching it'll probably void warranty however I also read it's starting to become much more accepted among the CPU manufacturers and that a slight increase typically is safe as far as hardware goes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

OC'ing new CPU's will not result in any real performance advantage, other than in benchmarks, but it is doable if you so desire. 
OC'ing does void warranties.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

I knew about the warranty however I didn't see anywhere the thing about it not benefiting newer CPU. Seems pretty popular in the PC scene online. So typically OC is only beneficial for getting an extra speed boost out of an older CPU? From what I was reading the ghz on all cpu are typically undershot for what they can actually safely do speed wise. Which is the point of OC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

OC'ing was sometimes beneficial for older CPU's but I have serious doubt that the 3.8GHz 4-Core CPU will in any way be lacking at it's sock speed.
OC'ing is still popular for the "mine is bigger than yours" folks but the only benefits that are normally seen are in benchmarks and not in real world usage.
If you want to OC, by all means have at it but don't expect any revolutionary results. :smile:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

From the stuff I've read and our mini discussion here I'm pretty sure I got the gist of the OC situation. Thanks for clarifying. I'm not even going to bother going there. 

I'm hoping to get everything by the end of the week so I can have it all together soon. =) I've had good experience with amazon shipping typically but I think newegg might beat them this time since amazon hasn't shipped the item yet. (the graphic card is the only item comin' from amazon)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Hope all goes well for you and enjoy!


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Thanks Tyree. All Newegg stuff gets here tomorrow. According to Amazon graphics card still hasn't shipped. >:/ I specifically went with them knowing their shipping was fairly quick. Go figure.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Amazon does not stock anything. They place your order with someone that does and that can cause delay.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Really???? I'm aware that amazon uses other sellers which it states in the details on items but there are also items that says "this item comes from amazon" or something similar. I was under the impression said items were in fact from amazon themselves.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

To the best of my knowledge, they do not have any major physical storage. They are primarily a fulfillment house that specializes in product fulfillment services, on behalf of the product owner/manufacturer.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Well I called today and she couldn't give me any reason after 4 business days it still hasn't shipped. I'll keep that in mind when considering whom I order from in the future. 

So I got everything else today. I can't start this though until I have the graphics card because the mobo and or processor don't have any graphics at all so it won't work without the card correct?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

I pretty much answered my own question with an obvious second question. What would my monitor plug into. :facepalm: Too bad my old card is AGP. ie no integrated = me waiting for the damn card. Hopefully it'll ship out soon. I'll update this thread once I get the card and get everything together. 

WE'RE CLOSE!


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

Card came in today and just as I assumed, even after running threw everything on here multiple times, here I am posting from my tablet with no PC (because its in pieces), and not everything I need. 

Changing the disc drive to sata and I only have one sata cable. The one that was with the second HD. This drive came with literally nothing to install it. Would have been nice to know i needed to order that cable. Not like I can use old drive temp because this mobo doesn't have ide. This media reader looks like the only place it fits and mounts (size wise) is down with the HDD. ***? There definitely aren't any openings for it in the case down there and its way to small to even fit up where the disc drives go.

Super aggravated right now, big mess of PC parts, and no PC. Can anyone tell me what the hell I need for this all in one card reader to install up in the disc drive slots where I sorta assume it goes? And then I'll waste a bunch of money rushing a mere sata cord and that here by the end of the week and sit here with no PC till then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Advice On New Build Hardware*

When you purchase OEM, all you receive is the item. I have doubts the card reader will work until drivers are installed but I don't use any card readers so I can't say that with certainty.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay well there isn't even a slot for the card reader to mount. That's my problem. This thing is the size of a hard drive sooo? I don't understand. I mean does this case not allow media readers? Ivuse msd and SD a lo because of my tablet so its useful to me.

Okay and the problems continue. This motherboards front panel pins are totally different than other motherboards. Have the following from case. 1x1 power led -, 1x2 HDD led, 1x1 power led +, 1x2 power sw. 

So on other mother board there was a 1x8 grid of pins and it went as followed from left to right. Pin 1 and 2 were HDD led, pin 3 was power led -, pin 4 power led +, pin 5 and 6 open, pin 7 and 8 power sw. 

Now this motherboard is much more confusing. F panel has a 2x10 pin with top 5 and 6 missing (no pins) and bottom 7 missing. AND a 1x2 pin spot to the top left of this.... How is one to have any idea here?...

Sigh..... Okay closer examination I see a diagram however I'm still lost. +hd- is marked clearly so I plugged that into the 2 pins, - black.+pw- I plugged power sw into. Is that second one correct? +pwr led- marked four pins however one pin on left is missing and there rpare three on right. Assuming it means 2 on left are + (one missing) and two on right are - I plugged - in far right and + in the only + available being second from. Left. Is that all right?... So assuming that's all right I'm left with a reset sw. I plugged this into the -rest+. 

Does this all sound correct because I'm just winging it here with this thing. I had an issue with this thing last time when I bought this case too.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Besides all the problems, assuming my front panel is correct here's everything plugged in. While I wait for walmarts rushed sata cable for the hdd.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I found a sata cable miraculously. Hope Walmart cancels that rushed order. #frustrated# 

Okay now when I plug it all in and hit power it starts up and just says no signal to monitor. One power button push and it turnoff. I'm using the dvi to vga converter that came with the card and VGA right into m on it or. Should I throw in the motherboard discs? Windows 7? HDD hasn't been formatted yet but doesn't really matter if I'm not even getting a monitor signal right? I. Need a break.

Troubleshooting: I plugged the graphics card into the port it dfit closest to the processor... It looks like there was another port it could have fit but either one will work right? Other thoughts, I've installed graphics cards that required additional power from PSU but this pone doesn't appear to have any other plus besides simply plugging into motherboard. Am I missing something?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm about to just take it all apart, pack it up, and see if I can return it all. I'm about finished. I've tried everything I've seen on Google for similar problems. 

I followers this guide while putting it together. 

How to Build a Computer from Scratch, Lesson 3: Building the Computer

Installed motherboard. No extra standoffs. There was one hole in case missing so it has 6 of 7. No idea why the case is missing a hole but I looked this up and saw other ppl with the same motherboard and a missing hole on case that just left the one and said everything ran fine.

Processor installed exactly as described in guide plugged into CPU fan on mobo.

Both ram seated.

Video card just plugged into one of the two provided slots. Seated firm. Clip on back snaps it down with screw over plate in case exit area.

Disc drive and HDD screwed into case. Then I did a sata from motherboard to each. Then the long L snapped plug from the power supply to each.

Plugged in 24 pin from PSU to mobo. Then six pin from PSU to mobo. Two cxase fans to mobo, then 2 molex psu to two front fans. Installed front panel plugs to mobo.

When I start it all fans, leds, run. Disc drive works. HDD sounds to be spinning.

No beeps when I touch keys on keyboard. I've reseated ram. Reseated video card. Switched vid card to other slot. Tried each ram individually. Moved both to the third and fourth slot. Tried a second monitor. Removed the dvi to VGA converter and tried dvi to a third monitor dvi. 

I'm out of options and can't even find any further troubleshooting on Google.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Always preferable to do before assembling in the case.


Bench Test-
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information Tyree. I sorta did all that last night. Not perfectly in that order, but yeah. I was using the actual box the hardware came in as a surface. Sorry for the quad post I was just trying to update as I tested things and it wouldn't let me edit after so long. 

Anyhow, today I decided I needed to find out if it was the graphics card, motherboard, or processor. Figured I could eliminate the graphics card if I simply tested it in my daughter's Mom's PC. As I'm removing her case I look at her graphics card (that I installed) and I'm looking right at the six pin power supply for it. As I see it I think to myself isn't that where the huge fan on mine is? Long story short, those fans are so damn big they block the visibility of the damn six pin plug. 

The most humiliating part of this is I specifically thought that typically they had additional power (I think I even mentioned it in this thread). So sure as heck I went and looked at my card and there is the plug, not being used. That fan is just so damn big it was hard to see it since it flared out and over the power plug in. 

So everything is smooth now. It's all running excellent. x64 Windows 7 running now. I used the motherboard disc to do chipset drivers and any other drivers (unclicking obvious bloatware programs) and used the graphics card disc to install those drivers. 

All seems in order. I set 7 on important updates only... Besides that I'm still adding all my bookmarks back to chrome now. Just finished putting VLC on here. 

I still need to figure out this media reader situation. I was researching it online and apparently the 3.5 drives have brackets that mount on each side for cases that support them. I'm pretty sure this case doesn't so I'm about to go see if I can find a larger (disc drive sized) media reader to purchase, and return this one to Newegg.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you figured it out and thanks for posting back.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What card reader and where are your trying to mount it? What case did you purchase?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Glad you figured it out and thanks for posting back.


Absolutely. I appreciate the support. 



gcavan said:


> What card reader and where are your trying to mount it? What case did you purchase?


This is the card I purchased. 


shewillnotdie said:


> BYTECC U2CR-318/Hub Card Reader - Newegg.com
> I'm planning on adding 10$ to the purchase list for a media card reader.


This is the case I have: Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case.

While looking at Newegg I think I see the obvious problem. I ordered a 3.5" and simply don't have those brackets I saw online or the front opening to mount such a thing. Is 5.25" the same size as a standard disc drive? If so would that work for my scenario? For example this guy: Rosewill RDCR-11004 5.25" 2 Port USB 3.0 / 4 Port USB 2.0 Hub / eSATA Multi-in-1 Internal Card Reader w/ USB3.0 Connector - Newegg.com

Edit: Or maybe even to prevent myself from having to return anything there is some sort of plastic encloser that would mount this 3.5" and fit into the disc drive slot with holes for the standard screws?... Not sure if such a thing exist.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Newegg.com - 3.5" to 5.25" Drive Bay Computer Case Adapter Mounting Bracket USB Hub Floppy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

3.5" is for a Hdd bay - 5.25", as above, is for a optical drive bay which should be what you're looking for.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Newegg.com - 3.5" to 5.25" Drive Bay Computer Case Adapter Mounting Bracket USB Hub Floppy


Pfft. As I'm editing my own post you've already found what I couldn't on google. You're a genius man. It does exist. :grin: I'll go ahead and order that guy when I get back from vacation and that way I don't have to return anything or get a new reader! I had the issue with that disc drive not coming with cords or anything SO, I see this says it comes with "some screws." In your experience are those going to be just the screwed to mount the 3.5 into the encloser but not the encloser into the PC case, or screws for both? Or should I purchase some more of those screws. I have lots of extra screws EXCEPT those ones that mount hdd and disc drives. I'm real short on those ones for some reason.

P.S. Damn this PC is running smokin' fast. :dance:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases usually come with more than enough mounting screws for mounting. The adapter "might" have screws for mounting it as well as the component to be mounted.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Got it covered. 

These are both overseas but it's the right price and I'm in no hurry since I have a temporary external usb card reader. 

3 5" to 5 25" Hard Drive Adapter Mounting Bracket for PC Platic with Screw HM | eBay

100pcs Toothed Hex 6 32 Computer PC Case Hard Drive Motherboard Mounting Screws | eBay

6.08$


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

With shipping from Asia, I get 9.03. Your choice but I think I'ld stick with the know quantity (ie Newegg and free shipping). 

I've never actually had to buy mounting screws; have always had a jar(s) of leftovers. Your case should have come with several extra thumbscrews for mounting the bracket and you'll only need a pair of 6-32 screws to mount the reader.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why wait for overseas shipping. especially from E-Bay, when you can get it here from reputable online dealers?
Go to a local PC shop for the screws or ask a friend if they have any. Most builds end up with a lot of screws left over.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

gcavan said:


> With shipping from Asia, I get 9.03. Your choice but I think I'ld stick with the know quantity (ie Newegg and free shipping).
> 
> I've never actually had to buy mounting screws; have always had a jar(s) of leftovers. Your case should have come with several extra thumbscrews for mounting the bracket and you'll only need a pair of 6-32 screws to mount the reader.


I mean, lets be real. It pretty much looks like a plastic mold harness. The one on the auction looks identical to neweggs. So I don't think this is too much of a quality sorta scenario. I've never really had any problems with overseas electronics orders via ebay. Just long shipping. I know I don't need that many screws but hey, it doesn't hurt to have extra.  I have a box of stuff. And another box. I'm sure the case came with additional screws. However box a. and box b. aren't exactly the most organized (plus they could have ended up somewhere that isn't a. or b.!) heh'.



Tyree said:


> Why wait for overseas shipping. especially from E-Bay, when you can get it here from reputable online dealers?
> Go to a local PC shop for the screws or ask a friend if they have any. Most builds end up with a lot of screws left over.


Because I don't mind waiting and it's the cheapest price from what I compared. As referenced above I don't think a plastic harness and some screws are really a scenario that demands a quality check. That's just my opinion. 

Friend, nope. I needed the extra screws anyhow. The problem with this sentence "Go to a local PC shop" is the word "local." Lol. I live in Mackinaw City bro. 800 population. Two gas stations and an overpriced hardware store. That's it. 25 minute drive in the snow one way, other way is over a bridge that pops you 8$ for there and back. 

This is the most economical and convenient choice for me for this one guys. :thumb: (I'm about to be out of town on vacation till like the 15th or something of March anyhow so it'll likely be waiting for me when I return, no harm)


----------

